# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  راهنمایی در مورد دانشگاه افسری

## milad13

سلام 
بدون مقدمه میرم سر اصل مطلب! ازتون میخواستم راجع به دانشگاه افسری روشنم کنین! 
سوالای من اینان:
1. زمان ثبت نام آزمون ورودی دانشگاه افسری؟
2. از کجا باید ثبت نام کنیم؟
3. زمان برگذاری آزمون ورودیش؟
4. منابعی که ازشون آزمون ورودی میگیرن؟
5. من شنیدم که مدرکی که این دانشگاه میده به جز ارتش تو جاهای دیگه معتبر نیس، صحت داره این حرف؟
6. دانشگاهاش کجان؟
7. با رفتن به این دانشگاه به استخدام ارتش (نیرو هوایی) در میایم؟
8. با رفتن به این دانشگاه باید سربازی هم بریم یا نه؟

لطفا راهنماییم کنین! مهمترین سوالام رو پرسیدم ولی اگه اطلاعات دیگه ای هم دارین ممنون میشم بهم بگین.

----------


## kourosh35

> سلام 
> بدون مقدمه میرم سر اصل مطلب! ازتون میخواستم راجع به دانشگاه افسری روشنم کنین! 
> سوالای من اینان:
> 1. زمان ثبت نام آزمون ورودی دانشگاه افسری؟
> 2. از کجا باید ثبت نام کنیم؟
> 3. زمان برگذاری آزمون ورودیش؟
> 4. منابعی که ازشون آزمون ورودی میگیرن؟
> 5. من شنیدم که مدرکی که این دانشگاه میده به جز ارتش تو جاهای دیگه معتبر نیس، صحت داره این حرف؟
> 6. دانشگاهاش کجان؟
> ...


سلام
ارتش دارای 3 دانشگاه افسری امام علی(ع) نیروی زمینی،دانشگاه علوم و فنون هوایی شهید ستّاری نیروی هوایی و دانشگاه علوم دریایی امام خمینی نیروی دریایی هست. دانشگاه امام علی(ع) و دانشگاه شهید ستّاری در تهران و دانشگاه امام خمینی در نوشهر واقع هستند.برای ورود به این دانشگاه ها باید در یک آزمون ورودی در حدّ دروس دبیرستانی شرکت کنید و بعد از اون مراحل عملی گزینش ارتش رو انجام بدید.به محض قبولی در این دانشگاه ها،به استخدام ارتش در می آیید و بورسیّه تحصیلی هستید.بعد از فارغ التحصیلی از این دانشگاه ها هم متعّهد به خدمت در ارتش هستید و چون به استخدام ارتش در می آیید،از خدمت سربازی معاف خواهید شد.
در مورد مدرک،به نظر من،مدرک این دانشگاه ها معتبر هستند،ولی بیشتر تخصص هایی که در این دانشگاه ها تدریس می شوند،مربوط به نظام و نیرو های مسلّح هستند و در جا های دیگر کاربرد چندانی ندارند.مثل رشته های مربوط به کنترل عملیّات موشک.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## milad13

> سلام
> ارتش دارای 3 دانشگاه افسری امام علی(ع) نیروی زمینی،دانشگاه علوم و فنون هوایی شهید ستّاری نیروی هوایی و دانشگاه علوم دریایی امام خمینی نیروی دریایی هست. دانشگاه امام علی(ع) و دانشگاه شهید ستّاری در تهران و دانشگاه امام خمینی در نوشهر واقع هستند.برای ورود به این دانشگاه ها باید در یک آزمون ورودی در حدّ دروس دبیرستانی شرکت کنید و بعد از اون مراحل عملی گزینش ارتش رو انجام بدید.به محض قبولی در این دانشگاه ها،به استخدام ارتش در می آیید و بورسیّه تحصیلی هستید.بعد از فارغ التحصیلی از این دانشگاه ها هم متعّهد به خدمت در ارتش هستید و چون به استخدام ارتش در می آیید،از خدمت سربازی معاف خواهید شد.
> در مورد مدرک،به نظر من،مدرک این دانشگاه ها معتبر هستند،ولی بیشتر تخصص هایی که در این دانشگاه ها تدریس می شوند،مربوط به نظام و نیرو های مسلّح هستند و در جا های دیگر کاربرد چندانی ندارند.مثل رشته های مربوط به کنترل عملیّات موشک.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


آقا کوروش شما از زمان آزمونش اطلاعی ندارین؟ اصلا آزمون جداگانه دارن یا فقط باید همین کنکور خودمونو بدم؟

----------


## bahar@

> سلام 
> بدون مقدمه میرم سر اصل مطلب! ازتون میخواستم راجع به دانشگاه افسری روشنم کنین! 
> سوالای من اینان:
> 1. زمان ثبت نام آزمون ورودی دانشگاه افسری؟
> 2. از کجا باید ثبت نام کنیم؟
> 3. زمان برگذاری آزمون ورودیش؟
> 4. منابعی که ازشون آزمون ورودی میگیرن؟
> 5. من شنیدم که مدرکی که این دانشگاه میده به جز ارتش تو جاهای دیگه معتبر نیس، صحت داره این حرف؟
> 6. دانشگاهاش کجان؟
> ...



 زمان دی ماه و بهمن هست و باید به سایت آجا سر بزنی و محل های گزینش و استخدام شهرتون رو پیدا کنید و برید اونجا ثبت نام کنید ، زمان برگزاری آزمون فرودین ماه و منابعش از دروس دبیرستان +سوال های هوش (تست هوش)
مدارک ارائه شده معتبر می باشد ولی برای شما اعتبار مدرک دیگه اهمیت نداره زیرا با رفتن به دانشگاه های افسری به استخدام ارتش درامدید و باید تا زمان بازنشستگی در ارتش بمانید 
در ضمن سربازی هم دیگر در کار نیست ، دانشگاه های ارتش شبانه روزی می باشد

----------


## kourosh35

> آقا کوروش شما از زمان آزمونش اطلاعی ندارین؟ اصلا آزمون جداگانه دارن یا فقط باید همین کنکور خودمونو بدم؟


تا جایی که می دونم قبلاً از طریق کنکور دانشجو می گرفتن،ولی الان آزمونش از کنکور جدا شده.
البته دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتش هنوز از طریق کنکور تجربی برای رشته های پزشکی،دندانپزشکی،پیراپزشک  ی و پرستاری دانشجو می گیره. 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## benyamin6422

ازمونش از کنکور جداس و 20 تومان باید پیاده بشی برای ثبت نام!
ازمونش پارسال یادمه اردیبهشت بود فکر کنم!
در ازمون ورودی حدود98 دانش اموزان قبول میشن !!!! اون دو درصد هم غایبن!
ازمون پزشکی تو خرداد برگزار میهشو میری تهران که اونجا از اون 98 درصد حدود 15 درصد باقی میمونه!
کلا بهت پیشنهاد میکنم که تصمیمت رو عوض کن و نظامی نشو!! اگه خیلی علاقه داری برو نیرو انتظامی!

----------


## milad13

> ازمونش از کنکور جداس و 20 تومان باید پیاده بشی برای ثبت نام!
> ازمونش پارسال یادمه اردیبهشت بود فکر کنم!
> در ازمون ورودی حدود98 دانش اموزان قبول میشن !!!! اون دو درصد هم غایبن!
> ازمون پزشکی تو خرداد برگزار میهشو میری تهران که اونجا از اون 98 درصد حدود 15 درصد باقی میمونه!
> کلا بهت پیشنهاد میکنم که تصمیمت رو عوض کن و نظامی نشو!! اگه خیلی علاقه داری برو نیرو انتظامی!


من تصمیم قطعی نگرفتم که برم ارتش فقط میخواستم بدونم چه جوریاس! 
خوشحال میشم اگه دلیل جمله آخرت رو یه کم بیشتر توضیح بدی. یه کم شفاف سازی کن که چرا ارتش خوب نیس؟ منم میدونم که ارتش یه سری محدودیت داره ولی مگه جز این چیز دیگه ای هم هس که من نمیدونم؟؟؟
(راستی در مورد "علاقه" هم باید بگم که اکثرا چیزی به نام علاقه وجود نداره تو انتخاب آدم و بیشتر اجباره!× علاقه با دو شب بیدار موندن میمیره میره پی کارش!)

----------


## kourosh35

> من تصمیم قطعی نگرفتم که برم ارتش فقط میخواستم بدونم چه جوریاس! 
> خوشحال میشم اگه دلیل جمله آخرت رو یه کم بیشتر توضیح بدی. یه کم شفاف سازی کن که چرا ارتش خوب نیس؟ منم میدونم که ارتش یه سری محدودیت داره ولی مگه جز این چیز دیگه ای هم هس که من نمیدونم؟؟؟
> (راستی در مورد "علاقه" هم باید بگم که اکثرا چیزی به نام علاقه وجود نداره تو انتخاب آدم و بیشتر اجباره!× علاقه با دو شب بیدار موندن میمیره میره پی کارش!)


به نظر من،ارتش یک سری مزایا و معایب داره و شما باید شرایط رو بسنجی و با توجّه به شرایط تصمیم گیری کنی.
مزایایی که داره اینه که شما در حین تحصیل،بورسیّه ارتش هستی،حقوق می گیری و تمام مزایای کارکنان ارتش رو داری(مثل بیمه نیرو های مسلّح،کارت حکمت و...).
همچنین بعد از تحصیل از سربازی معافی و دغدغه پیدا کردن شغل هم نداری و بعد از بازنشستگی حقوق بازنشستگی دریافت می کنی.
معایبی هم که داره اینه که تا حدودی اختیار از دستت خارجه،مثلاً هر شهری که ارتش تعیین کنه باید زندگی و خدمت کنی یا برای خیلی از کار ها مثل ازدواج یا مسافرت خارج از کشور،نیازمند هماهنگی با ارتش و اجازه از ارتش هست و ممکنه اصلاً امکان پذیر نباشه.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## tartarusboy

دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتش چجوریاس؟؟؟اگه کسی تو اونجا درس بخونه دست خودش نیس برگرده شهر خودش؟

----------


## Dr.ali

هههههههه! نه دیگه...در صورت قبولی و پذیرش و ...به اصطلاح می شید صیغه دولت...محل خدمتتون رو ارتش مشخص میکنه...ولی اگه آشنا داشته باشی موردی نیست! ولی خب این مسئله رو هم جا داره ذکر کنیم که بعد از استخدام رسمی (شروع به کار بعد از فارغ التحصیلی) شما لیست میدی، چندساعت بعد در اقامتگاه تحویل گرفتن میفرمائی!

----------


## kourosh35

> دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتش چجوریاس؟؟؟اگه کسی تو اونجا درس بخونه دست خودش نیس برگرده شهر خودش؟


در اصل بعد از فارغ التحصیلی،محلّ خدمتتون رو ارتش مشخص می کنه و باید در هفته،24 ساعت برای ارتش کار کنید،ولی فکر می کنم اگر شرایط صلح باشه و ارتش در مناطق دیگه نیازی به شما نداشته باشه،با شما کنار بیان و شما در منطقه بومی خودتون خدمت کنید.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## tartarusboy

> در اصل بعد از فارغ التحصیلی،محلّ خدمتتون رو ارتش مشخص می کنه و باید در هفته،24 ساعت برای ارتش کار کنید،ولی فکر می کنم اگر شرایط صلح باشه و ارتش در مناطق دیگه نیازی به شما نداشته باشه،با شما کنار بیان و شما در منطقه بومی خودتون خدمت کنید.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


یعنی میشه گفت ریسک پذیره دیگه؟؟؟شاید منی که الان تبریزی هستمو بفرستن بندرعباس.... :Yahoo (110):  

ولی در کل بهتر از دبیریه :Y (418):

----------


## kourosh35

> یعنی میشه گفت ریسک پذیره دیگه؟؟؟شاید منی که الان تبریزی هستمو بفرستن بندرعباس.... 
> 
> ولی در کل بهتر از دبیریه


بله،این احتمال وجود داره.
البته این دانشگاه،مزایای خودشو داره،مثلاً با رتبه های نسبتاً بالا،امکان قبولی وجود داره.تمام امکانات دانشگاه رایگان هست و در حین تحصیل،بورسیّه ارتش هستید و از مزایای کارکنان ارتش استفاده می کنید و چون این دانشگاه در تهران هست،از اساتید دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی تهران،شهید بهشتی و ایران استفاده می کنه.
همچنین این دانشگاه 24 نفر رو برای رشته های پزشکی،دندانپزشکی و داروسازی در دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی تهران،شهید بهشتی،اصفهان،شیراز و مشهد پذیرش و بورسیّه می کنه.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dr_farid

> بله،این احتمال وجود داره.
> البته این دانشگاه،مزایای خودشو داره،مثلاً با رتبه های نسبتاً بالا،امکان قبولی وجود داره.تمام امکانات دانشگاه رایگان هست و در حین تحصیل،بورسیّه ارتش هستید و از مزایای کارکنان ارتش استفاده می کنید و چون این دانشگاه در تهران هست،از اساتید دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی تهران،شهید بهشتی و ایران استفاده می کنه.
> همچنین این دانشگاه 24 نفر رو برای رشته های پزشکی،دندانپزشکی و داروسازی در دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی تهران،شهید بهشتی،اصفهان،شیراز و مشهد پذیرش و بورسیّه می کنه.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


ببخشید مگه علوم پزشکی ارتش خودش تویه تهران (خیابون فاطمی) دانشگاه نداره؟بورسیه شهر های دیگش چطوریه؟
ولی کلا پذیرشش خیلی کمه و نمیشه روش حساب کرد

----------


## kourosh35

> ببخشید مگه علوم پزشکی ارتش خودش تویه تهران (خیابون فاطمی) دانشگاه نداره؟بورسیه شهر های دیگش چطوریه؟
> ولی کلا پذیرشش خیلی کمه و نمیشه روش حساب کرد


سلام
بله،دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتش،در تهران،خیابان فاطمی،خیابان اعتمادزاده واقع هست و رشته های این دانشگاه هم در همون محل ارائه می شن،ولی معمولاً این دانشگاه،تعدادی دانشجو هم در سایر دانشگاه ها پذیرش و بورسیّه می کنه.(مثلاً در سال 92،علاوه بر رشته های اصلی دانشگاه،5دانشجوی پزشکی،5دانشجوی دندانپزشکی و 14 دانشجوی داروسازی در دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی تهران،شهید بهشتی،مشهد،اصفهان و شیراز به طور یورسیّه پذیرش شدند.)

----------


## Dr_farid

> سلام
> بله،دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتش،در تهران،خیابان فاطمی،خیابان اعتمادزاده واقع هست و رشته های این دانشگاه هم در همون محل ارائه می شن،ولی معمولاً این دانشگاه،تعدادی دانشجو هم در سایر دانشگاه ها پذیرش و بورسیّه می کنه.(مثلاً در سال 92،علاوه بر رشته های اصلی دانشگاه،5دانشجوی پزشکی،5دانشجوی دندانپزشکی و 14 دانشجوی داروسازی در دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی تهران،شهید بهشتی،مشهد،اصفهان و شیراز به طور یورسیّه پذیرش شدند.)


آها خیلی ممنون از توضیحاتتون.راستی رشته های پیراپزشکی(مثلا علوم آزمایشگاهی) چطوری هست؟اونا هم اطلاع دارید چقدر باید برای ارتش کار بکنند؟

----------


## kourosh35

> آها خیلی ممنون از توضیحاتتون.راستی رشته های پیراپزشکی(مثلا علوم آزمایشگاهی) چطوری هست؟اونا هم اطلاع دارید چقدر باید برای ارتش کار بکنند؟


اگر منظورتون تعهّد خدمت هست،تا جایی که اطّلاع دارم،بین رشته ها تفاوتی نیست و بعد از پذیرفته شدن به استخدام رسمی ارتش در می آیید.(باید حدود 30 سال خدمت کنید.)
البته بعد از فارغ التحصیلی در مقطع دکتری عمومی،درجه ی ستوان یکمی دریافت می کنید و بعد از فارغ التحصیلی در مقطع کارشناسی،درجه ی ستوان دومی.

----------


## sina

> اگر منظورتون تعهّد خدمت هست،تا جایی که اطّلاع دارم،بین رشته ها تفاوتی نیست و بعد از پذیرفته شدن به استخدام رسمی ارتش در می آیید.(باید حدود 30 سال خدمت کنید.)
> البته بعد از فارغ التحصیلی در مقطع دکتری عمومی،درجه ی ستوان یکمی دریافت می کنید و بعد از فارغ التحصیلی در مقطع کارشناسی،درجه ی ستوان دومی.



درباره دانشگاه پزشکی شاهد اطلاعی ندارید؟؟

و اینکه آیا دانشجویان پزشکی این دانشگاه تعهد ب کار برای ارگانی مث سپاه یا بسیج دارن؟

 امکان ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالا(تخصص /فوق تخصص) وجود دارد یا داشنجویان این حقو ندارن و باید اشتغال ب کار بشن؟

دانشجوهای پزشکی این دانشگاه بورسیه هستن؟ اگه بله.چجور بورسیه ای؟؟


سطح علمی اساتیدش؟؟

فرقش با ارتش چیه؟؟

---** ممنون میشم  کامل ج بدی

----------


## sina

> سلام
> بله،دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتش،در تهران،خیابان فاطمی،خیابان اعتمادزاده واقع هست و رشته های این دانشگاه هم در همون محل ارائه می شن،ولی معمولاً این دانشگاه،تعدادی دانشجو هم در سایر دانشگاه ها پذیرش و بورسیّه می کنه.(مثلاً در سال 92،علاوه بر رشته های اصلی دانشگاه،5دانشجوی پزشکی،5دانشجوی دندانپزشکی و 14 دانشجوی داروسازی در دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی تهران،شهید بهشتی،مشهد،اصفهان و شیراز به طور یورسیّه پذیرش شدند.)



این چجوریاس؟؟ینی سال اول میری ارتش بعد براساس معدل سالای بعد میفرستنت تهران و شهید بهشتی و ....

----------


## Dr_farid

دانشگاه شاهد رو نمیدونم ولی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بقیه الله برای سپاه بورسیه میکنه.

----------


## kourosh35

> این چجوریاس؟؟ینی سال اول میری ارتش بعد براساس معدل سالای بعد میفرستنت تهران و شهید بهشتی و ....


سلام
خیر،کد رشته های دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتش،با کد رشته های بورسیّه ارتش در سایر دانشگاه ها تفاوت داره و تا جایی که اطّلاع دارم،اگر کد این رشته های بورسیّه رو انتخاب کنید،در صورت قبولی در آزمون های عملی و پذیرفته شدن،از طرف ارتش،به شما معرفی نامه داده میشه و از روز اوّل،در دانشگاهی که پذیرفته و بورسیّه شدید،تحصیل می کنید و بعد از فارغ التحصیلی هم متعّهد به خدمت در ارتش هستید.

----------


## M0b_1

ببخشید من زیاد متوجه نشدم.
بریم دانشگاه افسری عضو ارتش میشیم یا میریم نیروی انتظامی از این حرفا؟؟؟ نیروی انتظامی از ارتش جداست؟
24 ساعت خدمت در هفته مشمول چه کار هایی میشه؟ جنگ؟ رژه؟ کاغذ بازی؟ عملیات ویژه؟ حمالی؟ رانندگی تانک؟

----------


## sina

> درباره دانشگاه پزشکی شاهد اطلاعی ندارید؟؟
> 
> و اینکه آیا دانشجویان پزشکی این دانشگاه تعهد ب کار برای ارگانی مث سپاه یا بسیج دارن؟
> 
>  امکان ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالا(تخصص /فوق تخصص) وجود دارد یا داشنجویان این حقو ندارن و باید اشتغال ب کار بشن؟
> 
> دانشجوهای پزشکی این دانشگاه بورسیه هستن؟ اگه بله.چجور بورسیه ای؟؟
> 
> 
> ...



میشه اینم ج بدید؟ :Yahoo (8):

----------


## kourosh35

> درباره دانشگاه پزشکی شاهد اطلاعی ندارید؟؟
> 
> و اینکه آیا دانشجویان پزشکی این دانشگاه تعهد ب کار برای ارگانی مث سپاه یا بسیج دارن؟
> 
>  امکان ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالا(تخصص /فوق تخصص) وجود دارد یا داشنجویان این حقو ندارن و باید اشتغال ب کار بشن؟
> 
> دانشجوهای پزشکی این دانشگاه بورسیه هستن؟ اگه بله.چجور بورسیه ای؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


سلام
تا جایی که اطّلاع دارم،
با این که دانشگاه شاهد به صورت نیمه متمرکز و به همراه مراحل مصاحبه و... دانشجو پذیرش می کنه،امّا فکر نمی کنم دانشجویان این دانشگاه تعّهد خدمت به ارگان خاصّی داشته باشن.
امکان ادامه ی تحصیل به مقاطع تخصصی و فوق تخصصی برای دانشجویان این دانشگاه فراهم هست.
در مورد سطح علمی اساتید،به نظر من،تمامی دانشگاه های شهر تهران،سطح علمی خوبی دارند.

----------


## Dr_farid

> ببخشید من زیاد متوجه نشدم.
> بریم دانشگاه افسری عضو ارتش میشیم یا میریم نیروی انتظامی از این حرفا؟؟؟ نیروی انتظامی از ارتش جداست؟
> 24 ساعت خدمت در هفته مشمول چه کار هایی میشه؟ جنگ؟ رژه؟ کاغذ بازی؟ عملیات ویژه؟ حمالی؟ رانندگی تانک؟


منظوره ایشون از 24 ساعت کار برای پزشکای ارتش بود.پزشک هارو هم میگن برن تویه بیمارستان ارتش 24 ساعت کار بکنن(معاینه بیماران و ...) نه حمالی و رانندگی تانک و ...:yahoo (4):

----------


## na3r!n

دوستان اگه میشه واسه شرایط امسالشم اطلاع بدید؟
زمان ثبت نام و...

----------


## na3r!n

دوستان هر کی میدونه بگه واسه دوستم میخوام خیلی مهمه براش
تو اینترنت سرچ میکنم نیست

----------


## Takfir

> دوستان هر کی میدونه بگه واسه دوستم میخوام خیلی مهمه براش
> تو اینترنت سرچ میکنم نیست


تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم دوستم ثبت نام کرده و ماه بعد مصاحبشه!

عجله نکنین فردا تو مدرسه ازش میپرسم و نتیجرو بهتون اطلاع میدم!

----------


## na3r!n

> تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم دوستم ثبت نام کرده و ماه بعد مصاحبشه!
> 
> عجله نکنین فردا تو مدرسه ازش میپرسم و نتیجرو بهتون اطلاع میدم!


مرسی حتما خبر بده  :Y (694):

----------


## Dariush

سلام

دوستان من پیش دانشگاهی هستم و میخوام در پلیس فتا کار کنم

میخواستم بدونم بای از چه طریقی اقدام کنم؟ کلا شرایط پذیرشش چیه؟ باید به دانشگاه افسری برم؟

ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## دانیال9596

سلام ترو خدا زودتر جواب منو بدید خیلی برام مهمه.من مدرک کارشناسی را از دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی شهرستان نور گرفته ام و الان میخوتم برای ادامه تحصیل یعنی کارشناسی ارشد وارد دانشگاه افسری بشم.اصلا میشه با مدرک کارشناسی وارد دانشگاه شد و در مقطع ارشد ادامه تحصیل داد یا فقط باید با مدرک دیپلم وارد دانشگاه شد؟کسی جواب سوال منو میدونه بهم بگه😢

----------


## Dr_farid

> سلام ترو خدا زودتر جواب منو بدید خیلی برام مهمه.من مدرک کارشناسی را از دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی شهرستان نور گرفته ام و الان میخوتم برای ادامه تحصیل یعنی کارشناسی ارشد وارد دانشگاه افسری بشم.اصلا میشه با مدرک کارشناسی وارد دانشگاه شد و در مقطع ارشد ادامه تحصیل داد یا فقط باید با مدرک دیپلم وارد دانشگاه شد؟کسی جواب سوال منو میدونه بهم بگه������


 سلام دوست عزیز ، دانشگاه افسری ارتش فقط با دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی برای کارشناسی دانشجو میگیره و بعد فقط تحصیل کرده های خودش میتونن کارشناسی ارشد شرکت کنند.ولی دانشگاه امام حسین (ع) سپاه در مقطع ارشد هم دانشجو میگیره.ببینید رشته ای داره که شما بتونید توش ادامه تحصیل بدین یا نه.

----------


## Dr_farid

> سلام 
> بدون مقدمه میرم سر اصل مطلب! ازتون میخواستم راجع به دانشگاه افسری روشنم کنین! 
> سوالای من اینان:
> 1. زمان ثبت نام آزمون ورودی دانشگاه افسری؟
> 2. از کجا باید ثبت نام کنیم؟
> 3. زمان برگذاری آزمون ورودیش؟
> 4. منابعی که ازشون آزمون ورودی میگیرن؟
> 5. من شنیدم که مدرکی که این دانشگاه میده به جز ارتش تو جاهای دیگه معتبر نیس، صحت داره این حرف؟
> 6. دانشگاهاش کجان؟
> ...


سلام امسال که آزمونش رو گرفت شما باید سال 95 شرکت کنید.برای ثبت نام باید به سایت ارتش ( پایگاه اطلاع رسانی ارتش جمهوری اسلامی ایران-اصلي ) مراجعه کنید.منابعش هم همونجا اعلام میکنن یه سری همین منابع کنکور هست و یه سری هم سوال هوش و ... دارن.مدرکش هم جاهای دیگه معتبره و حتی دانشگاه افسری علوم دریایی نیروی دریایی(نوشهر) استاندارد بین المللی داره.اگه دانشگاه افسری نیروی هوایی بخونید بله از روز اول استخدام میشید.سربازی هم معاف میشید.

----------


## دانیال9596

خیلی ممنون از پاسخ گویی سریع و به موقع شما
سوال دیگه من اینه از کجا رشته های دانشگاه امام حسین رو بدونم.

----------


## Dr_farid

> خیلی ممنون از پاسخ گویی سریع و به موقع شما
> سوال دیگه من اینه از کجا رشته های دانشگاه امام حسین رو بدونم.


رشته کارشناسی شما چی بوده؟ارشد رشته های مهندسی عمران،مکانیک،برق،شیمی،فیز  یک،جغرافیا،هوافضا،زیست شناسی،کامپیوتر رو میدونم ارشد 94 زده بودن میخواستن.سرچ کنید احتمالا میاد آگهی هاش و سایت خود دانشگاه امام حسین .

----------

